# Sunday Nights in Portstewart



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

When I was student at Coleraine Uni I lived in Portstewart for 3 years (they were the days!). This was from 1995 to 1998. Anyway I used to arrive down there on a Sunday night and would take the short walk to the Promenade to get a bite to eat. The amount of lads driving up on the down the Prom was mad. All showing off their motors (some good cars some not so good)

Does this still go on?


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Still get it some Sunday's thou the peelers seem to have took a dislike to then circling by not letting them go around the roundabout at the top of the strand.


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

bigmac3161 said:


> Still get it some Sunday's thou the peelers seem to have took a dislike to then circling by not letting them go around the roundabout at the top of the strand.


Cheers mate. It just came into my head today. I had a feeling the cops wouldn't be too keen on it.  No doubt brought that wee town to a standstill and the locals weren't too happy!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Used to be a thing in Magherafelt, Cookstown and Bangor. With smaller gatherings taking place most evenings in towns across the province. 

There was one guy back in the early 90s we used to call Josie Shiny Wheels. I think that name applies to most on here now though lol.

Cooks


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Used to be a thing in Magherafelt, Cookstown and Bangor. With smaller gatherings taking place most evenings in towns across the province.
> 
> There was one guy back in the early 90s we used to call Josie Shiny Wheels. I think that name applies to most on here now though lol.
> 
> Cooks


Yeah I Guess every town/city over here has there share of gatherings. There was one 5 minutes from me every Saturday/Sunday night. They would sit on a carpark outside an Extra Vision facing a main road and watch other cars cruising up and down. Someone soon put paid to that though and erected a barrier which was locked down at around 10 every night.
They now sit outside a Smyths Toy store on the other side of the road. Driving on my way to work on a Monday morning they leave the place a mess with rubbish from takeaways. Only a matter of time before someone puts a stop to that gathering too


----------



## hardyd44 (Mar 31, 2014)

it happens near where I work, I am to old for that malarkey, however got to say like the gumball thing near the Trafford centre someone will boot it, make a t!t of themselves and the plod will be down and that's the end of that.

must admit does really annoy me that amount of fast food rubbish thrown out on the road, I know I am old but if you want to carry on having a friendly meet, cruise and chat - leave no trace, then nobody can complain then no reason to shut it down.

same thing happened during the custom car scene in the ahemm.. 70's


----------



## DMcC (Jan 22, 2011)

golftdi said:


> When I was student at Coleraine Uni I lived in Portstewart for 3 years (they were the days!). This was from 1995 to 1998. Anyway I used to arrive down there on a Sunday night and would take the short walk to the Promenade to get a bite to eat. The amount of lads driving up on the down the Prom was mad. All showing off their motors (some good cars some not so good)
> 
> Does this still go on?


Funny I was down this way last Sunday and it was still quite busy seeing as its October. There is a 'cruise' on every Easter Sunday in Portrush which creates an unbelievable amount of cars:


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

DMcC said:


> Funny I was down this way last Sunday and it was still quite busy seeing as its October. There is a 'cruise' on every Easter Sunday in Portrush which creates an unbelievable amount of cars:


LOL! Brilliant mate


----------



## _Steven67 (Apr 8, 2014)

DMcC said:


> Funny I was down this way last Sunday and it was still quite busy seeing as its October. There is a 'cruise' on every Easter Sunday in Portrush which creates an unbelievable amount of cars:


Cruise for cancer, starts in Carrick and all the money goes to a chosen charity. Arranged by everyone at *B*elfast *c*ar *S*scene ( BCS ).


----------

